
Uber Now Offers Retirement Funds. But Will Drivers Even Care? - smileysteve
http://www.wired.com/2016/08/uber-now-offers-retirement-funds-will-drivers-even-care/all/1
======
smileysteve
The title of the article sounds like this is a retirement fund, but it sounds
like they are referring their drivers to start IRAs with Betterment. It seems
that as contracting companies, drivers could maybe set up their own SEPs.

Some differences

\- An Uber Driver with a Full Time job and 401k may not be able to deduct IRA
contributions

\- An Uber Driver making over 120k wouldn't be able to contribute to a Roth
IRA.

\- Lower Contribution Limits

